# Atlantis glass fit goblin RTA



## gman211991 (9/3/15)

Hey there anybody know if Atlantis glass will fit a goblin RTA I'd like to PIF it to a buddy and need to know


----------



## Andre (9/3/15)

Sorry, no idea - I have neither of those.


----------



## gman211991 (10/3/15)

Just checked and it doesn't mods please close


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld (18/3/15)

Just for interest sake, what does RTA and PIF mean?


----------



## Necris (18/3/15)

That would be rebuildable tank atomiser and pay it forward

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

